# How to get big, sexy, waves with kinda short hair?



## jamie89 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm attending an event this weekend, and want to get big, sexy hair, but my hair is a bit shorter than shoulder length, and naturally very coarse and wavy/curly







I can straighten it if I need to first, but I was wondering if anyone could help me out with this! 

I'm looking for something similar to the look in this video: YouTube - Hair Tutorial: Messy Waves Kristen Stewart Inspired


----------



## ksaelee (May 1, 2009)

hmm..do the same as she does in the vdo....my hair is about an inch or 2 shorter than my shoulder, what i do when i want big hair is use a 1.5" curling iron and curl sections vertically like she does ^^^, then all i do is turn my head upside down, shake a few times gently to loosen curls, and then spray with volumizing hairspray...i hate teasing so i just run my fingers through at the roots...then just flip head back up and finger style your hair the way you want it to sit, then a bit more spray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...layers help big time, and you might need to straighten then curl seeing that you have small curls


----------



## billy_cakes (May 1, 2009)

id use hot rollers if i were u


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2009)

I would use a great deep or leave in conditioner, then blow dry your hair, then add a texturizing product then use a big fat curling iron and roll in different directions... then with a shine serum play with it until you get your desired look.


----------

